# Продукты компании SUPERAntiSpyware: Новости



## MotherBoard

*Антивирусы: SUPERAntiSpyware v.4.35.1006*

SUPERAntiSpyware - бесплатная для частного пользования программа, которая позволяет удалять с компьютера всевозможные виды вредоносного ПО (spyware, adware, malware, trojans, dialers, worms, keyLoggers, HiJackers и другие), восстанавливать нарушенные записи в сетевых соединениях, на рабочем столе, в системном реестре, повышать общую безопасность ПК, закрывая обнаруженные во время запуска бреши в системе безопасности Windows.






Источник


----------



## whop

на bleepingcomputer эту программу часто используют для сканировния дисков в связке с MalwareBytes Anti-Malware (MBAM)


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирусы: SUPERAntiSpyware v.4.48.0.1000*

Программа обновилась до версии 4.48.0.1000








В последней версии:

Новый движок удаления Rogue (поддельных антиспайваре)
Обновлен сканер
Улучшена поддержка 64-битных систем

Загружать SUPERAntiSpyware v.4.48.0.1000 по следующим адресам (Windows All):
Standard (9,7 МБ, Freeware)
PRO (9,7 МБ, Shareware)

Источник


----------



## Indomito

Ради любопытства поставил SUPERAntiSpyware... ну что она наша, в основном кейгены которые вполне безобидны, а вот нагрузка на систему возросла до 4-6 процентов.

Не люблю я всякие *SUPER*... я к ним предвзято отношусь. ИМХО.


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирусы: SUPERAntiSpyware v.4.50.0.1002*

Программа обновилась до версии 4.50.0.1002

Загружать SUPERAntiSpyware v.4.50.0.1002 по следующим адресам (Windows All): 

Standard (10,2 МБ, Freeware) 
PRO (10,2 МБ, Shareware)

Источник


----------



## Mila

*SUPERAntiSpyware v.4.52.1000*

SUPERAntiSpyware - бесплатная для частного пользования программа, которая позволяет удалять с компьютера всевозможные виды вредоносного ПО (spyware, adware, malware, trojans, dialers, worms, keyLoggers, HiJackers и другие), восстанавливать нарушенные записи в сетевых соединениях, на рабочем столе, в системном реестре, повышать общую безопасность ПК, закрывая обнаруженные во время запуска бреши в системе безопасности Windows.






В новой версии обновлена база вредоносного ПО, доработаны сканирующий и эвристические движки программы, внесены изменения для облегчения миграции на версию 5.0, так что разработчики настоятельно рекомендуют установить данное обновление. 

Загружать SUPERAntiSpyware v.4.52.1000 по следующим адресам (Windows All):

Standard (10,6 МБ, Freeware) 
PRO (10,6 МБ, Shareware)

источник


----------



## Mila

*SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.0 Beta*

SUPERAntiSpyware - относительно небольшая антивирусная программа, которая позволяет обнаруживать и обезвреживать распространенные угрозы. SUPERAntiSpyware 5.0 обладает улучшенным быстродействием, новым интерфейсом, расширенными возможностями по защите системы в реальном времени (только в Pro-версии), небольшим размером регулярных обновлений и гибким планировщиком.






Скачать SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.0 Beta можно по этому адресу (11,4 МБ, Beta, Windows All).




источник


----------



## Severnyj

*SUPERAntiSpyware v.4.56.1000 - антивирусная программа для борьбы с вредоносным ПО*

Антиспайварная утилита SUPERAntiSpyware обновилась до версии 4.56.1000.

Эта версия является финальной подготовкой продукта к миграции на версию 5.0.







Загружать SUPERAntiSpyware v.4.56.1000 по следующим адресам (Windows All):


Standard (11,2 МБ, Freeware)
PRO (11,2 МБ, Shareware)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*SUPERAntiSpyware 5 – новая версия антивирусного сканера*

Вышла новая версия продукта SUPERAntiSpyware 5. Это простое в использовании приложение выполнит тщательное сканирование вашего ПК в поисках вредоносных приложений и позволит ликвидировать обнаруженные угрозы одним легким движением. SUPERAntiSpyware обнаружит признаки потенциально опасной активности в памяти компьютера, системном реестре, проверит меню автозагрузки и элементы «cookies», а также просканирует все или только избранные папки на жестком диске. Новый продукт без труда справится с обнаружением широкого спектра угроз, таких как трояны, руткиты и фальшивые средства защиты. 







Разработчики утверждают, что SUPERAntiSpyware 5 является наиболее значительным обновлением продукта с момента его появления на рынке. В основе новой версии лежит переработанный движок, гарантирующий повышенную производительность приложения. А наиболее заметным усовершенствованием является обновленный пользовательский интерфейс, позволяющий получить доступ к ключевым функциям парой нажатий на кнопки.

Список нововведений включает в себя механизмы Critical Point Scan, которые проверят компьютер на наличие наиболее серьезных проблем и поставят предельно точный диагноз в течение 20 секунд. А режим Rescue Scan позволит восстановить работоспособность самых «тяжело больных» систем.

Приложение доступно в двух разных редакциях. Бесплатный продукт SUPERAntiSpyware предлагает вниманию владельцев компьютеров базовый набор функций и инструментов для защиты системы и позволяет проводить сканирование по запросу пользователя. А версия SUPERAntiSpyware Professional Edition обеспечивает более совершенную защиту в режиме реального времени, а также предусматривает расширенные возможности настройки планировщика задач для более гибкого управления процедурами сканирования и обновления сигнатур.

В распоряжении пользователей обеих версий окажутся журналы с подробной информацией о результатах сканирования, инструменты для проверки архивов ZIP, а также средства ликвидации повреждений, нанесенных вредоносными приложениями. Размер файла с определениями угроз сократился на 30 процентов, что гарантирует его более быстрое обновление.

Свежую версию антивирусного сканера SUPERAntiSpyware 5 можно загрузить с сайта разработчика.

Источник


----------



## Саныч

*SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.0.1132 - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты ОС Windows*

SUPERAntiSpyware - относительно небольшая антивирусная программа, которая позволяет обнаруживать и обезвреживать распространенные угрозы. SUPERAntiSpyware 5.0 обладает улучшенным быстродействием, новым интерфейсом, расширенными возможностями по защите системы в реальном времени (только в Pro-версии), небольшим размером регулярных обновлений и гибким планировщиком.






В новой версии повышена скорость сканирования, доработан интерфейс, обновлены внутренние базы, улучшена работа с памятью. Скачать SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.0.1132 можно по следующим адресам (Freeware, Windows All): 
Обычная версия (12,2 МБ) 
Портативная версия (16,6 МБ)




источник


----------



## Severnyj

*SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.0.1142 Final - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты*

Программа обновилась до версии 5.0.1142.

В этой версии исправлены некоторые ошибки, а так же внесены улучшения в модули эвристики и сканирования.







Скачать SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.0.1142 Final можно по следующим адресам (Freeware, Windows All): 
Обычная версия (13,0 МБ) 
Портативная версия (17,8 МБ)

Источник


----------



## Mila

*SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.0.1144 Final - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты ОС Window*

SUPERAntiSpyware - относительно небольшая антивирусная программа, которая позволяет обнаруживать и обезвреживать распространенные угрозы. SUPERAntiSpyware 5.0 обладает улучшенным быстродействием, новым интерфейсом, расширенными возможностями по защите системы в реальном времени (только в Pro-версии), небольшим размером регулярных обновлений и гибким планировщиком.






В 5.0 программы версии повышена скорость сканирования, доработан интерфейс, обновлены внутренние базы, улучшена работа с памятью и т.д. 

Скачать SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.0.1144 Final можно по следующим адресам (Freeware, Windows All): 
Обычная версия (13,7 МБ) 
Портативная версия (17,1 МБ)


источник


----------



## Mila

*SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.0.1148 Final - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты ОС Window*

SUPERAntiSpyware - относительно небольшая антивирусная программа, которая позволяет обнаруживать и обезвреживать распространенные угрозы. SUPERAntiSpyware 5.0 обладает улучшенным быстродействием, новым интерфейсом, расширенными возможностями по защите системы в реальном времени (только в Pro-версии), небольшим размером регулярных обновлений и гибким планировщиком.






В версии 5.0 программы повышена скорость сканирования, доработан интерфейс, обновлены внутренние базы, улучшена работа с памятью и т.д. 

Скачать SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.0.1148 Final можно по следующим адресам (Freeware, Windows All): 

Обычная версия (15,4 МБ) 
Портативная версия (15,4 МБ)



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.6.1014 - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты ОС Windows*

SUPERAntiSpyware - относительно небольшая антивирусная программа, которая позволяет обнаруживать и обезвреживать распространенные угрозы. 

В версии 5.6 исправлены обнаруженные ошибки, доработаны алгоритмы эвристического и обычного обнаружения вирусов, переработана система сигнатурных записей, понижено потребление памяти, уменьшено время загрузки системы, повышено быстродействие и т.д. Подробности читать тут.

Скачать SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.6.1014 можно по следующему адресу (Freeware, Windows All)

Источник


----------



## Mila

*SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.6.1016 - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты ОС Windows*

SUPERAntiSpyware - относительно небольшая антивирусная программа, которая позволяет обнаруживать и обезвреживать распространенные угрозы. SUPERAntiSpyware 5.0 обладает улучшенным быстродействием, новым интерфейсом, расширенными возможностями по защите системы в реальном времени (только в Pro-версии), небольшим размером регулярных обновлений и гибким планировщиком.







В версии 5.6 исправлены обнаруженные ошибки, доработаны алгоритмы эвристического и обычного обнаружения вирусов, переработана система сигнатурных записей, понижено потребление памяти, уменьшено время загрузки системы, повышено быстродействие и т.д. Подробности читать тут. 

Скачать SUPERAntiSpyware v.5.6.1016 можно по следующим адресам (Freeware, Windows All): 

*Обычная версия (24,4 МБ) 
*Портативная версия (24,4 МБ)


источник


----------

